# Smettersela



## Mary49

Salve a tutti,
     recentemente in un altro Forum (it/eng) è stata suggerita l'espressione "Quando *se la smette*?", in riferimento alla pioggia continua. Si sa che il verbo "smettere" spesso è unito al "la" indeterminato (Smettila, Smettiamola, La smetti?, ecc.). Ma secondo alcuni si può inserire una particella pronominale, (me, te, ecc.), quale "dativo etico", considerando ad esempio italiano standard l'espressione "Smettitela" (II persona singolare), uguale a "Smettila". Io sostengo che non è italiano corretto e che "smettersela" non possa essere paragonato ad altri verbi quali "spassarsela / godersela / ecc.". 
Vorrei conoscere le opinioni di altri.
Grazie!


----------



## symposium

Personalmente:
1- Non l'ho mai detto
2- Non l'ho mai sentito dire
3- Potrebbe essere tipico del toscano, ma solo del toscano, e nel 2019 nessuno ardirà dire che l'italiano deve imitare il toscano...
4- Non ha un grandissimo senso: smettere è un verbo intransitivo, quasi un verbo modale (non sta in piedi da solo), quindi una costruzione col carico etico è un po' incomprensibile: me la/lo mangio  me la rido  anche, ma: me la smetto? Capisco: me lo posso permettere (ma: "me lo devo fare" non si dice), ma "me la (perchè non "lo"?) smetto" cosa vorrebbe dire?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Boh? Vedo che si trovano esempi del termine in rete. Io non l'avevo mai sentito. Tra l'altro avrei dei problemi a pronunciare "smettitela" senza incespicare con la lingua


----------



## TheCrociato91

Salve.

Da non esperto di grammatica mi limito a commentarne l'uso. Dalle mie parti non si usa, o almeno io non l'ho mai sentito né tantomeno utilizzato. E personalmente non mi suona neanche tanto bene.


----------



## Francesco94

Personalmente, non ho mai sentito né utilizzato tale termine.
Il clitico "la" è usato colloquialmente; tuttavia non aggiungerei mai un'altra particella pronominale.
Mi azzarderei a definirlo scorretto.


----------



## Mary49

Grazie per le risposte fino ad ora arrivate, mi sento confortata!


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao, leggendo la frase in questione non sono riuscita a capire cosa significasse. Manca un contesto forse? Poi mi e' venuto in mente: "Smettitela!" che potrei usare (ma forse userei un semplice "smettila!") ad esempio quando un bambino ti sta infastidendo tirandoti i capelli a ripetizione o simili. E' questo un esempio calzante della forma verbale in questione?  Non saprei dire se sia una forma dialettale o meno. Mi sembra Italiano corrente ...
Edit: per la mancanza di contesto mi riferivo a "smettersela". Inizialmente pensavo che il verbo fosse "smettere" nel senso di "vestiti smessi". Ma perche' non vi sembra normale dire di una persona che parla parla parla "Non se la smette piu'?" .


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
nel maceratese (dove vivo) è una espressione comune. _Smettitela!_/_Fattela finita!_ Per quanto mi riguarda è scorretta.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dal forum italiano-inglese


Odysseus54 said:


> _Come costruzione, mi pare esattamente la stessa di 'ridersela', '(s)passarsela', 'godersela'. _


Tuttavia i verbi da te citati sono riportati nei dizionari. Cito dal Treccani online:

Oggi è soprattutto com., in questo senso, _ridersela_ e _ridersene_, che sono anche più efficaci: _me la rido delle sue minacce_;

con il pron. indeterminato, _spassarsela_, darsi al divertimento, passare il tempo allegramente: _ieri sera ce la siamo proprio spassata_.

anche _godersela_, sentire vivo piacere e manifestarlo: _lui se la gode di vedermi nei pasticci_;

E invece:
spesso con _la_ indeterminato: _smettiamola di litigare!_; _quest’anno non la smette più di piovere_; _smettila con quel tono arrogante!_; e assol.: _smettila!_, _smettetela!_; _vuoi smetterla?_; _la vuoi smettere?_

I compilatori del Treccani ignorano la forma "smettersela". Come mai?



pebblespebbles said:


> Ma perche' non vi sembra normale dire di una persona che parla parla parla "Non se la smette piu'?" .


Potresti specificare la tua area regionale di provenienza? Giusto per cominciare a mappare l'uso di questa (per me) strana espressione. Finora abbiamo Marche e Emilia


----------



## Passante

pebblespebbles said:


> Ciao, leggendo la frase in questione non sono riuscita a capire cosa significasse. Manca un contesto forse? Poi mi e' venuto in mente: "Smettitela!" che potrei usare (ma forse userei un semplice "smettila!") ad esempio quando un bambino ti sta infastidendo tirandoti i capelli a ripetizione o simili. E' questo un esempio calzante della forma verbale in questione?  Non saprei dire se sia una forma dialettale o meno. Mi sembra Italiano corrente ...
> Edit: per la mancanza di contesto mi riferivo a "smettersela". Inizialmente pensavo che il verbo fosse "smettere" nel senso di "vestiti smessi". Ma perche' non vi sembra normale dire di una persona che parla parla parla "Non se la smette piu'?" .


Il contesto era un dialogo in inglese dove una persona, probabilmente un bambino,  in modo petulante si lamentava della continua pioggia e diceva: ' È da tutto il giorno che piove. Perchè non la smette?' visto il tono inglese che a detta dei madrelingua suonava particolarmente lamentoso, ho aggiunto un dativo etico, anche se sono indecisa perché potrebbe risultare un finto riflessivo' Perché non se la smette?' che trovo decisamente più lamentoso rispetto a  'quando la smette?'. Le cose strane e colloquiale le scrivo sempre io, ma il contesto me lo consentiva e vi erano anche altri ad indicarlo come italiano standard. Ho letto un post in cruscade dove si discuteva animatamente sul dativo etico evidenziando che l'italiano colloquiale è italiano standard tanto quanto quello formale e aulico trattandosi non di dialetto, ma di italiano a tutti gli effetti.
PS alfaalfa non metto in dubbio che si usi da te in quanto il marchigiano è il dialetto più vicino al latino di tutti i dialetti italiani e, a detta di Sabatini una delle 'lingue' più antiche italiane.


----------



## Mary49

Definizione di "*italiano standard*":  italiano standard in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano"

"Il concetto di _standard_ in linguistica identifica una varietà di lingua soggetta a codificazione normativa, e che vale come modello di riferimento per l’uso corretto della lingua e per l’insegnamento scolastico. Ogni lingua che abbia una riconosciuta varietà standard è una lingua standard. Dal valore di lingua standard come lingua corretta e modello di riferimento discende una concezione diffusa che vede lo standard come l’unica buona lingua, la varietà intrinsecamente migliore e pura (➔ purismo). Il termine _standard_ si trova tuttavia usato spesso anche per indicare la lingua media, neutra, priva di marche sociolinguistiche; o il corpo della lingua comune diffuso in maniera indifferenziata presso un’intera comunità linguistica. Il concetto di _standard_ è inoltre in sovrapposizione con quello di norma linguistica.
La nozione di standard è complessa e a definirla convergono fattori di diverso carattere. Ammon (1986) individua sei attributi principali definitori: lo standard è tale in quanto è: (a) codificato, (b) sovraregionale, (c) elaborato, (d) proprio dei ceti alti, (e) invariante, (f) scritto.
Di queste proprietà, pare essere essenziale, e quindi necessaria per la determinazione del concetto dello standard, la codificazione, intesa come l’esistenza di un corpo acclarato di testi di riferimento (opere letterarie modello, grammatiche, dizionari) e un insieme di regole normative appoggiate all’autorità di istituzioni e membri prestigiosi della comunità linguistica, e riconosciute dalla comunità che parla una certa lingua".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Finora abbiamo Marche e Emilia


Come emiliano che ha abitato in Toscana per diversi anni e per ancora più anni in Lombardia, conosco_ smetterla_ ma non ho mai sentito_ smettersela._


----------



## pebblespebbles

Pietruzzo said:


> Potresti specificare la tua area regionale di provenienza? Giusto per cominciare a mappare l'uso di questa (per me) strana espressione. Finora abbiamo Marche e Emilia



Non l'ho specificato prima perche' non sono sicura che appartenga alla mia regione, se dialetto. Io sono di Firenze. Ho speso qualche anno nelle Marche, abbastanza da poter ragionevolmente pensare ad un' influenza.

Ecco, un esempio che sicuramente proviene dal mio background toscano e' :
"Te la smetti?" Interrogativa dal tono arrabbiato nei confronti di qualcuno che ti sta infastidendo con un'azione ripetuta. In fine potrei dire che "non se la smette piu'" lo userei per descrivere un'azione di una persona reale, ma non per gli agenti atmosferici.
A me sembra Italiano corrente dire :
"Te la smetti di infastidirmi!" , 
"Non se la smetteva piu' di piangere" .
Non so se esiste tutta la declinazione, ad esempio "smettersela"scritto all' infinito mi sembra scorretto.


----------



## lorenzos

Veneto, madre toscana: mai sentito.
Ma come esistono _tirarsela, smenarsela (se la tira, se la smena) _accetto / lascio dire anche _se la smette._


----------



## Mary49

pebblespebbles said:


> Non so se esiste tutta la declinazione coniugazione, ad esempio "smettersela"scritto all' infinito mi sembra scorretto.  Non solo all'infinito, secondo me


Proviamo:
"Quel bambino non vuole *smetterla *di piangere" vs "Quel bambino non vuole *smettersela *di piangere" / "Ma vuoi *smetterla*?!" vs "Ma vuoi *smettertela*?!"  /  "Ho deciso di *smetterla *con il gioco"  vs "Ho deciso di *smettermela *con il gioco".


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Come emiliano che ha abitato in Toscana per diversi anni e per ancora più anni in Lombardia, conosco_ smetterla_ ma non ho mai sentito_ smettersela._


Per l'Emilia ho fatto riferimento a @Passante


----------



## pebblespebbles

Mary49 said:


> Proviamo:
> "Quel bambino non vuole *smettersela di* piangere" : "Quel bambino non se la smette di piangere" . "Ho deciso di *smettermela **con il gioco  *".(ridondante )



Visto la preponderanza dei pronomi nell'espressione  di cui stiamo discutendo , posso sicuramente affermare che "non so se esistono tutte le declinazioni di questa forma verbale ", per sottolineare che si puo' meno che coniugare in tutte le sue forme .
Declinare: 4.tr. In grammatica, enunciare ordinatamente le forme che un sostantivo, un aggettivo, un pronome assumono nella declinazione.


----------



## Mary49

pebblespebbles said:


> Declinare: 4.tr. In grammatica, enunciare ordinatamente le forme che un sostantivo, un aggettivo, un pronome assumono nella declinazione.


Il fatto è che "smettere" è un verbo, non un sostantivo, un aggettivo o un pronome.


----------



## giginho

lorenzos said:


> smenarsela



Vorrai dire "menarsela" (sin: fare il figo, tirarsela).....smenarsela non l'ho mai sentito e fatico a comprenderlo, per me "smenarci"  vuol dire "rimetterci (dei soldi)"

PEr quanto riguarda smettersela, dalle mie parti non l'ho mai sentito e ringrazio dio per questo: lo trovo molto cacofonico


----------



## lorenzos

No @giginho, smenarla: tirarla per le lunghe, fare dei pipponi, non finirla mai...
per tutto il romanzo continua a smenarla con il rapporto fra madre e figlia
stare lì a smenarla anche con le spiegazioni libro
finalmente aprirò i commenti, così chiunque potrà smenarla pure qua


----------



## Passante

In tutto questo ho una curiosità si dice:
Non si smette mai? 
non si finisce mai? 
Non si pianta mai?


----------



## bearded

pebblespebbles said:


> tutte le declinazioni di questa forma verbale


Probabilmente intendevi 'tutte le forme della_ coniugazione_ di questo verbo'.
Normalmente i verbi si coniugano, non si declinano (cfr. anche #18).



Passante said:


> Non si pianta mai?


Così com'è, questa domanda secondo me si può riferire solo all'azione di piantare un vegetale.
Se proprio si vuole usare il (molto colloquiale) 'piantarla', si dovrebbe dire ''non la si pianta mai?'' - ma è comunque una forma poco diffusa.


----------



## giginho

lorenzos said:


> smenarla: tirarla per le lunghe, fare dei pipponi, non finirla mai...



Dalle mie parti si dice: "menarla" non "smenarla", per quello che non avevo capito.....dal contesto che hai dato mi risulta chiaro, ma non mi è familiare


----------



## Passante

bearded said:


> Probabilmente intendevi 'tutte le forme della_ coniugazione_ di questo verbo'.
> Normalmente i verbi si coniugano, non si declinano (cfr. anche #18).
> 
> 
> Così com'è, questa domanda secondo me si può riferire solo all'azione di piantare un vegetale.
> Se proprio si vuole usare il (molto colloquiale) 'piantarla', si dovrebbe dire ''non la si pianta mai?'' - ma è comunque una forma poco diffusa.


Sì per l'ultima  'non si pianta'  penserei all'atto di piantare. Ma piantarsi di fronte qualcuno vuol dire altro. Magari 'le si piantò davanti per non farla passare' oppure con altro significato' una persona scorretta la si pianta e basta, senza se e senza ma' magari risulta più frequente.


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

"Quando se la smette (di piovere)?"
"Perché non te la finisci di disturbare?"

Vi suonano per caso entrambe giuste o entrambe sbagliate?


----------



## Passante

Odysseus54 said:


> "Basta ! Se ne deve smetter dall'usanze!" (A. Manzoni - I Promessi Sposi)
> 
> "E proprio oggi la Casa Bianca ribadisce la sua posizione: "tolleranza zero" nei confronti di Saddam, che deve smettersela di sottrarsi alle verifiche degli arsenali di distruzione di massa bio-chimici e nucleari." (Repubblica, 18/11/2002)
> 
> "Zitti un po'! disse Tom.  Ascoltate, e smettetevela di parlare" ( Mark Twain - Le Avventure di Tom Sawyer - UEF )
> 
> “_Quando te la smetterai di nominarmi invano? " (Lercio, "Dio posticipa l'Apocalisse" , 7/12/2018)_


Lo riporto per chi non lo avesse visto perchè mi sembra un ottimo contributo.


----------



## Mary49

Passante said:


> Lo riporto per chi non lo avesse visto perchè mi sembra un ottimo contributo.


Come già emerso (e ormai cancellato ) nell'altro thread, la citazione manzoniana "Se ne deve smetter dell'usanze" non rientra nel caso di questo thread, in quanto il "se" è soggetto impersonale. Per gli altri tre esempi si veda il mio post #11, in cui si definisce l'italiano standard; non ritengo (ma è una mia personale opinione, probabilmente discutibile per molti) che un articolo "anonimo" di un quotidiano, una traduzione "anonima" di un romanzo in lingua inglese e, soprattutto, un sito (nomen omen) satirico con notizie inventate possano essere considerati (cito dal mio post)  un "corpo acclarato di testi di riferimento (opere letterarie modello, grammatiche, dizionari)".


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Ma piantarsi di fronte qualcuno vuol dire altro.


Ah, ma qui cambi le carte in tavola. Nel tuo elenchino - e in tutto il thread - si trattava del significato ''cessare/smettere'':


Passante said:


> In tutto questo ho una curiosità si dice:
> Non si smette mai?
> non si finisce mai?
> Non si pianta mai?


----------



## Passante

Mary49 said:


> Come già emerso (e ormai cancellato ) nell'altro thread, la citazione manzoniana "Se ne deve smetter dell'usanze" non rientra nel caso di questo thread, in quanto il "se" è soggetto impersonale. Per gli altri tre esempi si veda il mio post #11, in cui si definisce l'italiano standard; non ritengo (ma è una mia personale opinione, probabilmente discutibile per molti) che un articolo "anonimo" di un quotidiano, una traduzione "anonima" di un romanzo in lingua inglese e, soprattutto, un sito (nomen omen) satirico con notizie inventate possano essere considerati (cito dal mio post)  un "corpo acclarato di testi di riferimento (opere letterarie modello, grammatiche, dizionari)".


Come si dice quando ti piacerebbe che qualcuno non facesse più una cosa, ma senza suggerirglielo direttamente? 

Perchè non la smetti? 
Perchè non ti rendi conto che è ora di smetterla? 

Non è forse più calzante dirgli:
Perchè non te la smetti? 
È evidente nell'ultima che l'intento non è che io ti dica di fermarti, ma che tu in autonomia lo faccia. 

Se tutto questo risulta essere dialettale e me ne darete certo prova con saggi eccelsi, vi risponderò volentieri che comunque preferisco l'immediatezza del dialetto che riesce ad imbrigliare concetti così ampi in poche parole, cosa tra l'altro tipica dell'inglese che invece tutti apprezzano.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Non è forse più calzante dirgli:
> Perchè non te la smetti?


Sarà forse più calzante, ma non è buon italiano:


Pietruzzo said:


> I compilatori del Treccani ignorano la forma "smettersela". Come mai?



Non capisco perché si debbano far passare espressioni dialettali o regionali - sia pure simpatiche o pittoresche - per italiano standard. Per me l'italiano standard è quello usato (parlato/scritto) e inteso dalla maggioranza degli italiani.  Tenete presente che parecchi stranieri leggono questo forum per orientarsi nell'uso dell'italiano, e noi dovremmo indicare qui i modi dire della buona lingua italiana. ''Smettersela'' sicuramente non ne fa parte.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Non capisco perché si debbano far passare espressioni dialettali o regionali - sia pure simpatiche o pittoresche - per italiano standard


Neanche io.
Un conto è "beh, ma c'è qualcuno che le usa.." un altro conto è sostenere che siano italiano.


----------



## Odysseus54

Mary49 said:


> Salve a tutti,
> recentemente in un altro Forum (it/eng) è stata suggerita l'espressione "Quando *se la smette*?", in riferimento alla pioggia continua. Si sa che il verbo "smettere" spesso è unito al "la" indeterminato (Smettila, Smettiamola, La smetti?, ecc.). Ma secondo alcuni si può inserire una particella pronominale, (me, te, ecc.), quale "dativo etico", considerando ad esempio italiano standard l'espressione "Smettitela" (II persona singolare), uguale a "Smettila". Io sostengo che non è italiano corretto e che "smettersela" non possa essere paragonato ad altri verbi quali "spassarsela / godersela / ecc.".
> Vorrei conoscere le opinioni di altri.
> Grazie!



Qual'e' il motivo della affermazione "Non e' italiano corretto"?  Grazie per la semplificazione dei termini.  In effetti credo che la definizione di italiano standard sia piu' complessa di 'corretto' e 'scorretto'.  Cosi' facciamo prima. (su spassarsela e godersela invece sono d'accordo con te, sono due espressioni idiomatiche, qui non ci servono)

Cominciamo col definire i termini.  Riporto qui sotto una serie di indicazioni che da' il Treccani :



> _Il dativo etico (lat. dativus ethicus) indica la partecipazione o il coinvolgimento emotivo di una persona rispetto a un’azione o a una circostanza indicata dal predicato; è sempre espresso da un pronome atono e non è necessario ai fini della compiutezza sintattico-grammaticale dell’enunciato (Salvi 1988: 65-66). _
> _
> In italiano il dativo etico è costruito con pronomi atoni (➔ clitici; ➔ pronomi) di ogni genere e numero: quando è espresso per mezzo dei pronomi di prima e quarta persona mi e ci serve a enfatizzare la partecipazione emotiva del parlante, come effetto del riferimento deittico al soggetto enunciativo
> 
> Quando sono coinvolti i pronomi di seconda e quinta persona ti e vi, il dativo etico è dovuto alla volontà di coinvolgere gli interlocutori, che vengono resi partecipi dell’azione come se vi stessero contribuendo in modo attivo (Serianni 1988: 85):
> 
> Negli altri impieghi, considerata la *natura intrinsecamente colloquiale della costruzione*, la trasposizione del dativo etico dal discorso diretto al discorso indiretto subordinato non è ritenuta accettabile (Mortara Garavelli 1995: 450):_




Alcuni esempi miei accompagnati dalla versione piu' 'scondita' della frase :

Mi mangio una pizza / Mangio una pizza
Fatti un bel viaggio / Fai un bel viaggio
Guardiamoci un film / Guardiamo un film

Come si vede, si tratta di un espediente per aggiungere un tipo particolare di coloritura alla frase.  Gli esempi riportati nell'articolo del Treccani coprono una varieta' di utilizzi diversi.

Conclusione: il dativo etico e' una costruzione corretta dell'italiano standard, di registro colloquiale.  

Da questa prima conclusione ne deriva un'altra : qualsiasi applicazione formalmente corretta del dativo etico e' italiano standard, e non ha bisogno di essere giustificata individualmente.


Dove non siamo d'accordo?

Per capire meglio, la tua obbiezione su 'smettersela' vale anche per 'finirsela' ?


----------



## bearded

Odysseus54: mi permetto - a proposito del tuo #32 - di illustrarti il mio pensiero (poi Mary49 ti risponderà):
Il Treccani non dice che i pronomi indicanti il dativo etico si possano 'attaccare' a qualunque verbo. Ebbene, secondo me ci sono usi del dativo etico già affermati/accolti nella lingua italiana - anche letteraria (es. spassar_se_la) ed altri che semplicemente non lo sono. Questi ultimi dovranno fare una (forse lunga) attesa prima di trasformarsi da modi regionali in locuzioni dell' italiano 'corretto', o magari questa trasformazione non avverrà mai….
Secondo me 'finirsela' può colloquialmente funzionare come verbo transitivo (ad es. conservo un po' della torta e _me la finisco _domani), ma non fa parte del buon italiano se usato intransitivamente al posto di 'finirla' o di  'smettere'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> l Treccani non dice che i pronomi indicanti il dativo etico si possano 'attaccare' a qualunque verbo


Esattamente.
Non è che per assonanza si può aggiungere un SI a qualsiasi verbo, solo perchè ne esiste un'altro che ci assomiglia.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Il Treccani non dice che i pronomi indicanti il dativo etico si possano 'attaccare' a qualunque verbo.


Infatti Ad esempio:
Oggi mi faccio una corsa
Oggo mi vado a correre
Oggi me ne vado a correre.
Dall'uso deriva la correttezza.


----------



## Mary49

Io sarei curiosa di sapere se il "se" (scusate il gioco di parole!) di "Smettersela" o il "te" di "Te la smetti" sono o no "dativo etico". Io non credo.


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> Infatti Ad esempio:
> Oggi mi faccio una corsa
> Oggo mi vado a correre
> Oggi me ne vado a correre.
> Dall'uso deriva la correttezza.


L'uso di chi e di quanti? 
"adesso mi vado a correre una bella maratona"


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> Io sarei curiosa di sapere se il "se" (scusate il gioco di parole!) di "Smettersela" o il "te" di "Te la smetti" sono o no "dativo etico". Io non credo.


Secondo me sono dativi etici sbagliati. Cioè 'se'  e 'te' non dovrebbero proprio esserci.


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

Io dalla definizione di dativo etico capisco che rientrano nella casistica:

"Oggi mio figlio *mi* ha fatto tutti i compiti da solo!".
"Adesso *ti* faccio trenta vasche in in venti minuti, vuoi vedere?".

Invece,

"*Te *la finisci di darmi noia?"

mi sembra una sorta di rafforzativo o anche vocativo volendo (che in ogni caso non userei).



Odysseus54 said:


> Alcuni esempi miei accompagnati dalla versione piu' 'scondita' della frase :
> 
> Mi mangio una pizza / Mangio una pizza
> Fatti un bel viaggio / Fai un bel viaggio
> Guardiamoci un film / Guardiamo un film



Qui non viene usato dativo di vantaggio?

EDIT: chiedo scusa per la domanda superflua, scorrendo la definizione Treccani di dativo etico, nella sezione (3.usi intensivi) compaiono proprio "bersi una birra", "farsi una passeggiata" che sono analoghe a "mangiarsi una pizza", "farsi un viaggio", "guardarsi un film".


----------



## Mary49

È corretto dire: andiamo a berci un caffè? | Treccani, il portale del sapere
"Qualcosa è successo, nella lingua italiana degli ultimi decenni: le particelle pronominali _mi_, _ti_, _si_, _ci_, _vi_, _si_, aggiunte ai verbi reggenti un complemento diretto, hanno preso a indicare, nell'italiano regionale del Centro e Sud Italia, una partecipazione affettivo-emotiva all'azione compiuta dal soggetto: _mi fumo una sigaretta _non soltanto per denotare il mero atto, ma per indicare un certo gusto soggettivo nel compiere l'azione, un gusto il cui effetto ricade beneficamente sul soggetto (_ci facciamo una passeggiata, si sono sentiti la conferenza dall'inizio alla fine_, _mi mangio un gelato_). Col passare del tempo, questo tratto regionale è diventato substandard per poi essere sostanzialmente accettato, perlomeno nella dimensione colloquiale e familiare della lingua nazionale. Certo, in un saggio accademico non andrebbe bene. Con le dovute eccezioni: una personalità come Umberto Eco poteva permettersi usi simili, mescolando l'alto e il basso. Ma di Umberto Eco ce n'è stato uno solo".
1) Verbi reggente un complemento diretto (quindi non "smetterla")
2) Non si parla di "dativo etico"...


----------



## Passante

Mary49 said:


> Io sarei curiosa di sapere se il "se" (scusate il gioco di parole!) di "Smettersela" o il "te" di "Te la smetti" sono o no "dativo etico". Io non credo.


Ecco sono curiosa anche io in quanto è quello a mio avviso che fa la differenza fra sgrammaticato e italiano (standard o non standard che sia).
Buono o cattivo italiano mi dice poco.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mary49 said:


> "Qualcosa è successo, nella lingua italiana degli ultimi decenni: le particelle pronominali _mi_, _ti_, _si_, _ci_, _vi_, _si_, aggiunte ai verbi reggenti un complemento diretto, hanno preso a indicare, nell'*italiano regionale del Centro e Sud Italia*, una partecipazione affettivo-emotiva all'azione compiuta dal soggetto: _mi fumo una sigaretta _non soltanto per denotare il mero atto, ma per indicare un certo gusto soggettivo nel compiere l'azione, un gusto il cui effetto ricade beneficamente sul soggetto (_ci facciamo una passeggiata, si sono sentiti la conferenza dall'inizio alla fine_, _mi mangio un gelato_). Col passare del tempo, questo tratto regionale è diventato *substandard* per poi essere sostanzialmente accettato, perlomeno nella dimensione *colloquiale e familiare* della lingua nazionale. Certo, in un saggio accademico non andrebbe bene.


La risposta sta qui.


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

Mary49 said:


> È corretto dire: andiamo a berci un caffè? | Treccani, il portale del sapere
> "Qualcosa è successo, nella lingua italiana degli ultimi decenni: le particelle pronominali _mi_, _ti_, _si_, _ci_, _vi_, _si_, aggiunte ai verbi reggenti un complemento diretto, hanno preso a indicare, nell'italiano regionale del Centro e Sud Italia, una partecipazione affettivo-emotiva all'azione compiuta dal soggetto: _mi fumo una sigaretta _non soltanto per denotare il mero atto, ma per indicare un certo gusto soggettivo nel compiere l'azione, un gusto il cui effetto ricade beneficamente sul soggetto (_ci facciamo una passeggiata, si sono sentiti la conferenza dall'inizio alla fine_, *mi mangio un gelato*). Col passare del tempo, questo tratto regionale è diventato substandard per poi essere sostanzialmente accettato, perlomeno nella dimensione colloquiale e familiare della lingua nazionale. Certo, in un saggio accademico non andrebbe bene. Con le dovute eccezioni: una personalità come Umberto Eco poteva permettersi usi simili, mescolando l'alto e il basso. Ma di Umberto Eco ce n'è stato uno solo".
> 1) Verbi reggente un complemento diretto (quindi non "smetterla")
> 2) Non si parla di "dativo etico"...



Effettivamente nel testo che riporti non si parla di dativo etico, però sull'articolo del Treccani citato da Odysseus:


> [...]
> 3. Usi intensivi
> 
> Un valore affettivo-intensivo, atto a segnalare una più attiva e sentita partecipazione del soggetto all’azione, affine a quello del dativo etico propriamente detto, può essere esteso agli impieghi di pronomi atoni pleonastici accompagnati a un verbo transitivo (➔ transitivi e intransitivi, verbi), in frasi come *bersi una birra*, _farsi una passeggiata_, _farsi quattro risate_ e sim.; oppure in casi in cui sono presenti riferimenti a parti del corpo (_soffiarsi il naso_), ad attività biologiche (_asciugarsi le lacrime_) o a indumenti che riguardano la sua persona (_togliersi il cappello_) (Serianni 1988: 250).[...]



Io non vedo sostanziali differenze tra bersi una birra e mangiarsi un gelato come tipo di costruzione. Mi sembra ragionevole pensare che  tanto "mi mangio un gelato" quanto "mi bevo una birra" siano esempi di dativo etico.

Comunque a me "Mi mangio un gelato" suona bene, "Quando se la smette?" no. Anche i Padovani la pensano così?


----------



## pebblespebbles

A me sembrano usati comunemente :
Me la smetto subito (di lavorare)!
Smettitela ! (di abbaiare)
Smettiamocela (di litigare!)
Smettetevela (di urlare!)
Non riesce a smettersela (di frignare )...

Bho, sicuramente un'intensificazione di qualche genere


----------



## Mary49

Riporto dal tuo post   #17:
"Quel bambino non vuole *smettersela di* piangere" : "Quel bambino non se la smette di piangere"



pebblespebbles said:


> A me sembrano usati comunemente :Non riesce a smettersela (di frignare )...



Mi pare che tu ti contraddica...


----------



## Pietruzzo

pebblespebbles said:


> A me sembrano usati comunemente :
> Me la smetto subito (di lavorare)!
> Smettitela ! (di abbaiare)
> Smettiamocela (di litigare!)
> Smettetevela (di urlare!)
> Non riesce a smettersela (di frignare )...
> 
> Bho, sicuramente un'intensificazione di qualche genere


Mi sembrava ormai assodato che l'espressione è usata in alcune aeree regionali, fra cui evidentemente la tua. A questo punto io potrei tranquillamente dire "ieri l'ho visto alla *villa* che *se la passeggiava*" per "ieri l'ho visto ai giardini pubblici che passeggiava beatamente". Ma forse eviterei di farlo parlando con un milanese o peggio un inglese.


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

pebblespebbles said:


> A me sembrano usati comunemente :
> Me la smetto subito (di lavorare)!
> Smettitela ! (di abbaiare)
> Smettiamocela (di litigare!)
> Smettetevela (di urlare!)
> Non riesce a smettersela (di frignare )...


Buonasera pebblespebbles,
per distinguere meglio quella che può essere una parlata regionale, che ne pensi invece di queste variazioni?:

Mi smetto subito di lavorare!
Ti smetto subito di lavorare!
Smettiti di abbaiare!
Smettimi di abbaiare!
Smettiamoci di litigare!
Smettiamogli di litigare!
Smettetevi di urlare!
Vi smettete di urlare?
Smettetemi di urlare!
Mi smettete di urlare?
Non riesce a smettersi di frignare...
Non riesce a smettermi di frignare...
EDIT:
Aggiungerei anche:
Il bambino non si riesce a smettere di frignare...
Il bambino non mi riesce a smettere di frignare...


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao GattoSulTavolo, 

Mi sembrano tutte compressibili!...anche se mi si intrecciano i pensieri a vederle tutte insieme!



Forse riesco a fare qualche riflessione....

"E smettiti di abbaiare"! Che equivarrebbe ad un "E smettitela!"...

"Smettimi di abbaiare" ,significa  "fammi il favore di smettere di abbaiare"......

Trovo che siano piu'convincenti all' imperativo...  (?)


----------



## Mary49

pebblespebbles said:


> Mi sembrano tutte comprensibili!


Ah sì?
Smettiamogli di litigare! 
Ti smetto subito di lavorare!
Smettiamoci di litigare!
Ecc...
@GattoSul Tavolo   Ti sei dimenticato il "la" indeterminato, fondamentale per un uso corretto!



> Me la smetto subito di lavorare!
> Te la smetto subito di lavorare!
> Smettitela di abbaiare!
> Smettimela di abbaiare!
> Smettiamocela di litigare!
> Smettiamogliela di litigare!
> Smettetevela di urlare!
> Ve la smettete di urlare?
> Smettetemela di urlare!
> Me la smettete di urlare?
> Non riesce a smettersela di frignare...
> Non riesce a smettermela di frignare...
> EDIT:
> Aggiungerei anche:
> Il bambino non se la riesce a smettere di frignare... /  Oppure Il bambino non si riesce a smetterla di frignare...?
> Il bambino non me la riesce a smettere di frignare..."  / Il bambino non mi riesce a smetterla di frignare...?



Francamente mi sembrano degli scioglilingua.


----------



## bearded

Con riferimento al #40 (particelle ''affettive ed emotive'' simili al dativo etico), nel contesto di questo thread trovo strano che nessuno abbia ancora menzionato le espressioni centro-meridionali - che qui nel Nord farebbero rabbrividire - tipo_ Vai a letto presto a mmamma!_ oppure_ Hai finito i compiti a ppapà?_  Considerando l'orribile (ed inesistente in italiano) ''smettitela'', alla stessa stregua si potrebbe allora dire ''_smettila a mmamma!"._


----------



## Francesco94

bearded said:


> Secondo me sono dativi etici sbagliati. Cioè 'se' e 'te' non dovrebbero proprio esserci.


Cercando di sintetizzare il mio pensiero il più possibile, il dativo etico corrisponde al caso dativo latino che nella lingua italiana è il complemento di termine, usato in modo affettivo-intensivo (risultando pleonastico) al fine di esprimere un interessamento di chi parla verso l'interlocutore (primo caso) e/o esprimere la volontà di coinvolgere chi ascolta (secondo caso).
Riportando le frasi dell'utente "GattoSulTavolo":
Caso 1. "Oggi mio figlio mi ha fatto tutti i compiti da solo!".
Caso 2. "Adesso ti faccio trenta vasche in in venti minuti, vuoi vedere?".

Il dativo etico è usato perlopiù in contesti con un registro linguistico poco sorvegliato.
Gli esempi proposti in questa discussione sono - a mio avviso - indubbiamente di uso colloquiale, regionale e non rientrano nell'italiano standard. Semplice.

Gli unici casi di dativo etico (secondo me, al limite della correttezza sintattica) - i quali non rientrano nell'uso colloquiale generale a livello nazionale della lingua italiana - _potrebbero_ essere (correggetemi se sbaglio):
Caso 1. «Non me la smette più di abbaiare»; «Non me la smette più di frignare»; «Non me la smette più di urlare» (e qui si potrebbe andare avanti ancora, cambiando l'infinito del verbo fraseologico).
Caso 2. «E loro che ti combinano? Non me lo aspettavo proprio»; «Non le mangia la pasta, chissà perché»



pebblespebbles said:


> "E smettiti di abbaiare"! Che equivarrebbe ad un "E smettitela!"...
> 
> "Smettimi di abbaiare" ,significa "fammi il favore di smettere di abbaiare"......
> 
> Trovo che siano più convincenti all'imperativo... (?)


In un certo senso, sono d'accordo con te. Sono casi che all'imperativo sembrano essere quasi del tutto accettabili in un uso colloquiale generale, sebbene come già detto sono regionalismi.
Personalmente, come persona nata e cresciuta a Roma, ho sentito a volte questo genere di frasi (perlopiù da persone del Nord).

Concludo tornando sul dativo etico (rimandando alla definizione del Treccani dell'intervento #40).
«Mi mangio una pizza»; «Mi bevo un caffè»; «Mi faccio una passeggiata» - _sensu strictu _essi sono degli usi pronominali intensivi - spesso scambiati per dativi etici - i quali tra l'altro nella forma composta cambiano morfologicamente prendendo il verbo _essere_ come ausiliare: questo è il caso dei verbi transitivi (ovvero verbi aventi un complemento oggetto) che vengono trattati come verbi pronominali a tutti gli effetti.
Ho mangiato una pizza = Mi sono mangiato una pizza.
Ho bevuto una birra = Mi sono bevuto una birra.

Per maggiori informazioni al riguardo - Accademia della Crusca.

Cordialmente.



bearded said:


> qui nel Nord farebbero rabbrividire - tipo_ Vai a letto presto a mmamma!_ oppure_ Hai finito i compiti a ppapà?_


Sono espressioni usate nel Meridione (forse della Campania?).
Sicuramente, non sono espressioni comuni nel Lazio, Abruzzo ecc.


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> , non sono espressioni comuni nel Lazio, Abruzzo ecc


Oh, io ricordo benissimo di aver sentito sulla spiaggia di Pineto degli Abruzzi un padre (che a me sembrava locale/abruzzese) chiedere al figlio: ''Hai fatto la doccia, a ppapà?'' Può darsi che dal Sud queste espressioni vadano estendendosi al Centro-Sud..?

Circa il dativo etico, ho constatato che la sua definizione nel corso del tempo si è per così dire allargata, arrivando a comprendere anche i dativi di comodo/vantaggio, di scomodo/svantaggio, quelli affettivi ed emozionali… È diventata una definizione un po' elastica e vaga (a parte il fatto che in italiano il dativo non esiste se non nei pronomi..).
Sono in generale d'accordo sul contenuto del #51 (''regionalismi'' , ''non rientrano nell'italiano standard''..).


----------



## Francesco94

bearded said:


> Può darsi che dal Sud queste espressioni vadano estendendosi al Centro-Sud..?


Può darsi. 



bearded said:


> Circa il dativo etico, ho constatato che la sua definizione nel corso del tempo si è per così dire allargata, arrivando a comprendere anche i dativi di comodo/vantaggio, di scomodo/svantaggio, quelli affettivi ed emozionali… È diventata una definizione un po' elastica e vaga


Ecco perché ho scritto che delle volte vi è confusione tra i riflessivi impropri e il dativo etico (in quest'ultimo, oltretutto, la persona del soggetto e quella del pronome non coincidono: vero dativo etico). 



bearded said:


> (A parte il fatto che in italiano il dativo non esiste se non nei pronomi..).


In italiano, il dativo è presente solo nei pronomi personali, specie nella terza persona singolare, unico caso in cui il dativo si differenzia dall'accusativo.
_Lo/la vedono_ (accusativo: complemento oggetto).
_Gli/le dicono_ (dativo: complemento di termine).


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

Mary49 said:


> Ah sì?
> Smettiamogli di litigare!
> Ti smetto subito di lavorare!
> Smettiamoci di litigare!
> Ecc...
> @GattoSul Tavolo   Ti sei dimenticato il "la" indeterminato, fondamentale per un uso corretto!
> 
> 
> 
> Francamente mi sembrano degli scioglilingua.




Buongiorno Mary,
il "la" non l'ho dimenticato, fa parte del test per capire cosa suona giusto e cosa no.

Scommetto che non ti fanno rabbrividire le seguenti variazioni senza "la":

Smetto subito di lavorare!
Smetti di abbaiare!
Smettiamo di litigare!
Smettete di urlare!
Non riesce a smettere di frignare...




Francesco94 said:


> Ecco perché ho scritto che delle volte vi è *confusione tra i riflessivi impropri e il dativo etico* (in quest'ultimo, oltretutto, *la persona del soggetto e quella del pronome non coincidono: vero dativo etico*).



Forse è questo il discrimine! Forse se la persona del soggetto e quella del pronome coincidono rientra nell'uso corretto del dativo etico "in senso lato" solo se quella forma compare sul dizionario.
Es:
mangiarsi (una pizza), bersi (un caffè), farsi (un viaggio): ok
smettersi (di lavorare), finirsi (di disturbare): non ok

O forse il problema è che la costruzione in cui persona del soggetto e persona del pronome coincidono non va bene con verbi intransitivi usati "in funzione modale".
Che ne pensate?
EDIT:
Mi finisco la lattina di birra: ok
Mi finisco di parlare: non ok


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> 
> Il numero dei messaggi e la loro lunghezza stanno aumentando regolamente - cerchiamo di focalizzare l'attenzione SOLO sull'esempio in oggetto e non su tutti gli strafalcioni dell'italiano moderno
> Grazie.


----------



## pebblespebbles

pebblespebbles said:


> A me sembrano usati comunemente :
> Me la smetto subito (di lavorare)!
> Smettitela ! (di abbaiare)
> Smettiamocela (di litigare!)
> Smettetevela (di urlare!)
> Non riesce a smettersela (di frignare )...



Me la smetto subito (di tirarti i calci)
Te la smetti (di infastidirmi)?
Quando se la smette (di urlare)?
Ce la smettiamo (di fare casino)?
Ve la smettete (di insultarvi)?!
Se non se la smettono (di urlare) me ne vado.

Queste forme con "se la / me la / te la etc" mi sembrano corrette in Italiano e non esiterei a scriverle se dovessi scrivere un brano.

Le userei prevalentemente con azioni chiaramente FASTIDIOSE come urlare/insultare etc , da cui presumo abbiano una costruzione intensificatoria sul soggetto e sull' azione che "deve smettere" di fare.

Le azioni sono scritte tra vurgolette perche' pronunciarle costituisce un'ulteriore intensificazione, sono ridondanti e possono  essere omesse.

Le forme:
"Ti smetti/ mi smetto / si smette / vi smettete / di urlare " mi risultano comprensibili, accettabili, fa forse non proprio "mie".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

pebblespebbles said:


> Queste forme con "se la / me la / te la etc" mi sembrano corrette in Italiano e non esiterei a scriverle se dovessi scrivere un brano.


Ognuno è libero di scrivere quello che vuole, ma da qui a definire quegli esempi "corretti" ce ne passa.
Ci sono milioni di persone che parlano una lingua che non è la loro madrelingua in maniera  "tutta loro", e per loro quello che dicono è corretto..solo per loro però.


----------



## bearded

pebblespebbles said:


> Queste forme con "se la / me la / te la etc" mi sembrano corrette in Italiano


Sono in assoluto disaccordo (al mondo c'è comunque spazio per te e per me).


----------



## pebblespebbles

Per essere esaustiva, penso che la forma
Smettitela!
Smettetevela! 
Pure siano corrette, forme dell' imperativo. 



He, si infine , il mondo e' grande , c'e' posto per tutti!


----------



## Francesco94

GattoSulTavolo said:


> il "la" non l'ho dimenticato, fa parte del test per capire cosa suona giusto e cosa no.
> 
> Scommetto che non ti fanno rabbrividire le seguenti variazioni senza "la":
> 
> Smetto subito di lavorare!
> Smetti di abbaiare!
> Smettiamo di litigare!
> Smettete di urlare!
> Non riesce a smettere di frignare...



Tornando al quesito originale, vorrei risponderti rimandandoti all'intervento #5 - prima della lunga lista dei regionalismi non inerenti all'italiano standard, unico obiettivo di questo forum - in cui è scritto che la particella "la" è usata colloquialmente; d'altra parte, la sola voce verbale senza il clitico è usato - appunto - in un registro sorvegliato e corretto in assoluto. Ecco perché non c'è motivo di "rabbrividire".



GattoSulTavolo said:


> Forse se la persona del soggetto e quella del pronome coincidono rientra nell'uso corretto del dativo etico "in senso lato" solo se quella forma compare sul dizionario.
> Es:
> mangiarsi (una pizza), bersi (un caffè), farsi (un viaggio): ok
> smettersi (di lavorare), finirsi (di disturbare): non ok


Gli esempi citati da te sono costituiti da verbi transitivi (ovvero, quei verbi che hanno un complemento oggetto); in questo caso il clitico si riferisce al soggetto stesso: essa assolve alla funzione «affettivo-intensiva». L'aggiunta della particella indica la partecipazione in maniera più intensa:
«Mi mangio una pizza»; «Mi bevo un caffè»; «Mi faccio un viaggio».
Tali frasi - senza il clitico - sono già di senso compiuto.



GattoSulTavolo said:


> O forse il problema è che la costruzione in cui persona del soggetto e persona del pronome coincidono non va bene con verbi intransitivi usati "in funzione modale".
> Che ne pensate?
> EDIT:
> Mi finisco la lattina di birra: ok
> Mi finisco di parlare: non ok


La prima frase assolve alla funzione «affettivo-intensiva».
Nella prima parte di quest'ultimo mio intervento ho sottolineato di proposito che si era in presenza di verbi transitivi. La seconda frase non ha nessun complemento oggetto né ha la possibilità di averne, dunque, è errata.

In sintesi:
1. «Mangiati la mela»; «Mi mangio una pizza»; «Mi bevo un caffè»: uso affettivo-intensivo pronominale per esprimere un particolare coinvolgimento del soggetto, non necessario ai fini della compiutezza sintattico-grammaticale dell’enunciato né del suo significato.
2. «Non le mangia la pasta, chissà perché»; «Questo bimbo non mi mangia la verdura»: esempi classici di dativo etico in cui si denota un coinvolgimento emotivo di chi parla rispetto ad un'azione; esso si differenzia dal valore affettivo-intensivo poiché il clitico non coincide con il soggetto. Il dativo etico non è necessario ai fini della compiutezza sintattico-grammaticale dell’enunciato né del suo significato.
3. «Ti ha fatto male assistere a quella scena»: dativo semplice.

In alcuni casi il dativo etico può essere confuso con il dativo benefattivo, come nella frase riportata nel Treccani:


> In alcuni casi il significato di una frase può restare tuttavia incerto: il pronome _ti _dell’esempio (11) può essere interpretato come benefattivo e parafrasato come in (12) oppure come dativo etico e parafrasato come in (13):
> 
> (11) e all’improvviso Luigi ti prepara una bella sorpresa
> 
> (12) e all’improvviso Luigi prepara per te una bella sorpresa
> 
> (13) e all’improvviso Luigi prepara una bella sorpresa, e questo fatto deve provocarti stupore



Spero di aver fatto chiarezza.
Consiglio di leggere sia l'articolo del Treccani ma soprattutto l'articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca, citato nell'intervento #51, ove vi si può trovare il tutto spiegato in maniera molto chiara per avere un quadro generale.

Cordialmente.


----------



## Francesco94

pebblespebbles said:


> Per essere esaustiva, penso che la forma
> Smettitela!
> Smettetevela!
> Pure siano corrette, forme dell' imperativo.



Come ha ben detto più volte Paul (rimando all'intervento #31) l'uso comune (la consuetudine) e la correttezza di un'espressione non sono sinonimi.
C'è chi usa tali espressioni, certamente, ma non rientrano nell'italiano standard. Orbene non sono accettabili nell'italiano standard.


----------



## Passante

Che differenza c'è a livello grammaticale nei seguenti costrutti e quali sono sbagliati?

Quando si vuole, si può smettere (es. di fumare).
Quando si vuole, si può smetterla.
Quando si vuole, si può smetterla da sé.
Quando si vuole, si può smetterla da soli.
Quando si vuole, se la può smettere.
Quando si vuole, può smettersela.

PS ricerca


----------



## Mary49

Passante said:


> Che differenza c'è a livello grammaticale nei seguenti costrutti e quali sono sbagliati?
> 
> Quando si vuole, si può smettere (es. di fumare).
> Quando si vuole, si può smetterla. /
> Quando si vuole, si può smetterla da sé.
> Quando si vuole, si può smetterla da soli.
> Quando si vuole, se la può smettere.
> Quando si vuole, può smettersela.
> 
> PS ricerca


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

Franceso94,
Grazie!


----------



## Odysseus54

bearded said:


> Odysseus54: mi permetto - a proposito del tuo #32 - di illustrarti il mio pensiero (poi Mary49 ti risponderà):
> Il Treccani non dice che i pronomi indicanti il dativo etico si possano 'attaccare' a qualunque verbo. Ebbene, secondo me ci sono usi del dativo etico già affermati/accolti nella lingua italiana - anche letteraria (es. spassar_se_la) ed altri che semplicemente non lo sono. Questi ultimi dovranno fare una (forse lunga) attesa prima di trasformarsi da modi regionali in locuzioni dell' italiano 'corretto', o magari questa trasformazione non avverrà mai….
> Secondo me 'finirsela' può colloquialmente funzionare come verbo transitivo (ad es. conservo un po' della torta e _me la finisco _domani), ma non fa parte del buon italiano se usato intransitivamente al posto di 'finirla' o di  'smettere'.




Nel 1837, Monaldo Leopardi, il papa', come sappiamo, di Giacomo, pubblica un libro in polemica con un'opera dello storico progressista Carlo Botta.

In questo libro, M. Leopardi scrive a un certo punto : "Sarebbe dunque ora di *finirsela* con questa putida cantilena contro l'ingordigia de'frati e la ricchezza dei chiostri".

Il conte Leopardi era un intellettuale apprezzato nei circoli della destra post-napoleonica, e certamente non era tipo da distrarsi colla lingua.  Sicuramente non un innovatore, semmai un pedante, dall'idea che mi sono fatto.

L'uso non e' intransitivo, e' un uso transitivo con l'oggetto neutro 'la', una specie di jolly che prende il posto di un oggetto specifico.

La struttura di questa espressione verbale, mi pare, e' corretta, nel senso che le sue singole componenti sono utilizzate in modo grammaticalmente corretto, seguendo le regole e la logica della lingua italiana, e il collegamento col resto del periodo e' pure corretto:

finir(e) : infinito retto da 'sarebbe ora di'
se : pronome riflessivo con la funzione di esprimere coinvolgimento, v. sopra (se si tratti di dativo etico oppure di quella forma mediale di cui parla l'articolo della Crusca segnalato al #51, poco importa.  Il senso e' quello che ormai sappiamo)
la : con funzione di pronome neutro, rappresenta un oggetto indefinito e come 'interno' al verbo. Vedi qui su quest'uso particolare di 'la'.

Sul piano della compatibilita' semantica, non vedo nessuna contraddizione. L'intensificazione aggiunta dal pronome riflessivo non cozza ne' col verbo 'finire', ne' col senso del periodo in cui si trova.

Tutto a posto?  Ni.  E' l'unico esempio letterario che ho trovato.  Oggi, tra Google e i pdf disponibili su liber liber, la ricerca testuale e' uno scherzo.  Ma non ho trovato nulla, o meglio : ho trovato una quantita' di testi recenti di qualita' diciamo cosi' dal medio al basso.  Oltre alla solita valanga di blog e chat, che pure rappresentano un corpus dell'uso della lingua, ho trovato, sia per 'smettersela' che per 'finirsela' in varie coniugazioni, molti articoli ... della stampa locale marchigiana, oltre che pochi articoli della stampa nazionale, in cui spesso le espressioni sono presenti come citazioni del parlato.

Ora, non credo che un'espressione usata prevalentemente in una delle sottocomunita' di parlanti l'italiano debba , solo per questa sua caratteristica, essere cassata come 'scorretta' o 'non italiana'.  Pensiamo a 'codesto' e 'costi' ', caduti in disuso anche nell'italiano letterario ma ancora usati nel parlato toscano.

Ma evidentemente c'e' una forte connotazione regionalistica, che spiega da una parte l'orrore espresso da alcuni, e dall'altra la mia incredulita' davanti a questa reazione negativa.

Pero', alla fine, dove sta la non correttezza della frase?  Non basta dire 'non e' sul dizionario'.  Il dizionario non serve a elencare tutte le possibili combinazioni accettabili della lingua italiana, tutti gli accoppiamenti sostantivo/aggettivo o tutti gli accoppiamenti verbo/sostantivo ecc.  Bisognerebbe dimostrare che la frase cosi' come e' costruita infrange qualche regola.  Finora questa dimostrazione e' mancata, mi pare.  Ovviamente, se si trattasse solo di un rifiuto stilistico, questo non richiederebbe nessuna dimostrazione grammaticale o di analisi logica, ma si giustificherebbe per conto suo.


----------



## symposium

A me sembra che il problema, al di là della grammatica e degli usi regionali, sia soprattutto uno di chiarezza. "Smettersela" crea confusione. Pensiamo a un sinonimo di "smetterla", che viene usato indifferentemente al suo posto: "finirla". "Smettila!"/"Finiscila!", si dice a qualcuno quando ci ha stancato. "Finiscitela!" col dativo etico/affettivo penso che lo diremmo a qualcuno che ha ordinato una porzione doppia ma che non la vuole mangiare tutta: "L'hai ordinata? Finiscitela!". Il dativo trasforma (non per regola grammaticale, ma nel sentire comune) il "-la" da pronome che significa "la cosa che stai facendo" (se volessimo svolgere l'espressione "Smettila!/Finiscila!" diremmo "Smettila di darmi fastidio! Finisci di parlare!", il verbo "finire" è fraseologico) in un "la" che significa "qualcosa" (la torta, la pizza ecc.): il verbo "finire" è un normale transitivo. Se ci dicessero "Finiscitela!" ci chiederemmo: "Che cosa?", ma se ci dicono "Finiscila!" capiremmo subito che stiamo facendo qualcosa che dà fastidio a chi parla. Stesso discorso per "Smettitela!": "Che cosa? La vecchia felpa logora?".


----------



## bearded

Odysseus54 said:


> E' l'unico esempio letterario che ho trovato.


Tieni anche presente che nel 1837 la fissazione di un moderno standard dell'italiano era ancora_ in fieri_: basta pensare al Manzoni e al suo risciacquo in Arno.  Certe espressioni regionali, che potevano apparire di uso comune allora, non sono poi state accolte e sono rimaste - appunto - regionali. Questo thread mi pare un tentativo (non troppo riuscito) di riesumarle.
Quanto al #62, mi si permetta di dire - con tutto il rispetto - che i giochetti coi pronomi, proposti da Passante, non sono neppure degni di risposta.


----------



## Odysseus54

symposium said:


> A me sembra che il problema, al di là della grammatica e degli usi regionali, sia soprattutto uno di chiarezza. "Smettersela" crea confusione. Pensiamo a un sinonimo di "smetterla", che viene usato indifferentemente al suo posto: "finirla". "Smettila!"/"Finiscila!", si dice a qualcuno quando ci ha stancato. "Finiscitela!" col dativo etico/affettivo penso che lo diremmo a qualcuno che ha ordinato una porzione doppia ma che non la vuole mangiare tutta: "L'hai ordinata? Finiscitela!". Il dativo trasforma (non per regola grammaticale, ma nel sentire comune) il "-la" da pronome che significa "la cosa che stai facendo" (se volessimo svolgere l'espressione "Smettila!/Finiscila!" diremmo "Smettila di darmi fastidio! Finisci di parlare!", il verbo "finire" è fraseologico) in un "la" che significa "qualcosa" (la torta, la pizza ecc.): il verbo "finire" è un normale transitivo. Se ci dicessero "Finiscitela!" ci chiederemmo: "Che cosa?", ma se ci dicono "Finiscila!" capiremmo subito che stiamo facendo qualcosa che dà fastidio a chi parla. Stesso discorso per "Smettitela!": "Che cosa? La vecchia felpa logora?".



Qualsiasi espressione e' utilizzata in un contesto.  Non vedo come si possa attribuire particolare ambiguita' a queste due espressioni, al di la' dell'ambiguita' che riteniamo accettabile in espressioni verbali grammaticalmente simili.  Dal Treccani :



> Il verbo in -si può essere usato per indicare una più intensa partecipazione del soggetto al processo descritto: per es., farsi una mangiata, leggersi un romanzo, bersi una birra, vedersi la partita. In questi casi, propri specialmente della ➔ lingua parlata, il clitico non è argomento del verbo: ciò appare dal fatto che è facoltativo, cioè può essere omesso senza che la frase risulti incompleta (si può avere dunque anche leggere un romanzo, vedere la partita). La sua presenza però, ha conseguenze sul significato dell’espressione, poiché pone l’accento sul coinvolgimento (interesse, danno, ecc.) che il soggetto ha nell’evento e ne sottolinea la partecipazione (➔ dativo etico; ➔ diatesi; ➔ lingue romanze e italiano).
> 
> *Va sottolineato che con questi verbi possono aversi ambiguità di interpretazione: vedi la richiesta (per es., in autobus) per favore mi apre davanti? o il bambino non mi mangia, ecc.*



Se si tratta di preferenza stilistica, ed essendo il dativo etico o comunque lo si voglia chiamare un artificio facoltativo di coloritura, lo si puo' omettere sempre, se si vuole.


----------



## symposium

Odysseus54 said:


> Qualsiasi espressione e' utilizzata in un contesto. N


Un conto è l'ambiguità (il primo esempio della Treccani "Mi apre davanti?" sembra una barzelletta, sembra cioè che l'ambiguità sia voluta per creare un effetto comico, il secondo mi sembra un regionalismo, cioè un modo di dire che è usato ed è chiaro in certe regioni mentre in altre suonerebbe, se non incomprensibile, bizzarro), un altro è quando una particella modifica la natura del verbo. "Aprire" è sempre e comunque un verbo transitivo, che sia seguito o meno da un complemento. "Finire" e più ancora "smettere" (per quanto "smettere qualcosa" sia sicuramente una forma antiquata) non sono sempre verbi transitivi. "Finirla" e "finirsela" non sono percepiti come sinonimi nell'uso corrente: "finirla" è "finire di fare qualcosa", "finirsela" è "finire qualcosa". Per questo "smettersela" (e lo stesso vale per "finirsela") sono percepiti come ambigui, poco chiari e anche scorretti dalla maggior parte degli utenti che hanno partecipato a questa discussione. Poi bisogna dire che, a quanto pare, i dativi etici sembrano essere usati più comunemente in certe zone rispetto ad altre, per cui a certi utenti le forme col dativo possono non sembrare così strane...


----------



## Odysseus54

symposium said:


> Un conto è l'ambiguità (il primo esempio della Treccani "Mi apre davanti?" sembra una barzelletta, sembra cioè che l'ambiguità sia voluta per creare un effetto comico, il secondo mi sembra un regionalismo, cioè un modo di dire che è usato ed è chiaro in certe regioni mentre in altre suonerebbe, se non incomprensibile, bizzarro), un altro è quando una particella modifica la natura del verbo. "Aprire" è sempre e comunque un verbo transitivo, che sia seguito o meno da un complemento. "Finire" e più ancora "smettere" (per quanto "smettere qualcosa" sia sicuramente una forma antiquata) non sono sempre verbi transitivi. "Finirla" e "finirsela" non sono percepiti come sinonimi nell'uso corrente: "finirla" è "finire di fare qualcosa", "finirsela" è "finire qualcosa". Per questo "smettersela" (e lo stesso vale per "finirsela") sono percepiti come ambigui, poco chiari e anche scorretti dalla maggior parte degli utenti che hanno partecipato a questa discussione. Poi bisogna dire che, a quanto pare, i dativi etici sembrano essere usati più comunemente in certe zone rispetto ad altre, per cui a certi utenti le forme col dativo possono non sembrare così strane...



Ma anche trovare ambiguita' in "Ve la fate finita?" o "Smettetevela!" ipotizzando una vecchia felpa e' una forzatura.  Quando Nonna (che era stata maestra elementare tutta la vita) ci diceva "smettetevela!" o "Ve la fate finita?" non c'era nessuna ambiguita', credimi.

Che poi i regionalismi propri sappiano di nonne e focolare e quelli altrui di perversione linguistica e degenerazione morale e' normale.  Io ho smesso di guardare i TG (anche) per questo motivo.  Ma _ci sono piu' cose in cielo e in terra, Orazio._..


----------



## symposium

Questa battuta di Amleto è il mio motto! Odysseus, mai parlato di perversione, ma solo di ambiguità che può nascere in alcuni casi, quando magari una parola che in una zona è usata con una certa accezione, altrove è usata con una sfumatura del tutto diversa. È naturale e inevitabile, e non c'è niente di perverso. Ciò non toglie che possa creare confusione o quanto meno suonare tanto innaturale (non spontaneo, inventato di sana pianta) a chi non è abituato ad usarla in quel modo, come suona naturale a chi invece è abituato a usarla così. Essere, o non essere...


----------



## giginho

Odysseus54 said:


> Che poi i regionalismi propri sappiano di nonne e focolare e quelli altrui di perversione linguistica e degenerazione morale e' normale



Beh, da buon torinese io trovo del tutto naturali espressioni come "io mi geno....." oppure "non mi oso" per dire che mi vergogno a fare una certa cosa, ma non per questo pretendo che un palermitano mi dica che è italiano standard.
Credo di essere d'accordo con Paul (evento!!!) e con la mia ex prof di greco/italiano del liceo: chi ha un'ottima padronanza della lingua può, scientemente, decidere di sbagliare usando espressioni non codificate della lingua, forzandola e piegandola ai suoi voleri (io dico puntualmente "a me mi...." quando voglio rafforzare il concetto), ma è da sconsacrati insegnare costrutti non standard a dei non madrelingua.

Riterrei opportuno quindi segnalare ai non madrelingua che può capitare di sentir dire "smettersela" da qualcuno che lo mutua dal suo dialetto, ma che non è accettato urbi et orbi.

Se poi Ody lo vuole usare perché gli sa di focolare e di nonna, ha la mia benedizione, ma a me fa rabbrividire (come penso a lui faccia rabbrividire sentirmi dire "mi geno (non mi oso) a chiedere a Chiara se è ingrassata o se è incinta")


----------



## Odysseus54

giginho said:


> Se poi Ody lo vuole usare perché gli sa di focolare e di nonna, ha la mia benedizione, ma a me fa rabbrividire (come penso a lui faccia rabbrividire sentirmi dire "mi geno (non mi oso) a chiedere a Chiara se è ingrassata o se è incinta")



C'e' una differenza abbastanza sostanziale : 'mi geno' utilizza un verbo (genare? genire? genere?) che non fa parte dell'italiano.

Finire, finirla , se , sono invece verbi e pronomi dell'italiano standard.  Come proprio dell'italiano standard e' l'uso del dativo etico o comunque lo si voglia chiamare.

Con 'Mi geno' non ho nessun problema di carattere estetico, come non ne ho se un bergamasco mi chiede a tavola di passargli il piru'.  Ho semplicemente un problema di comprensione.


----------



## giginho

Odysseus54 said:


> C'e' una differenza abbastanza sostanziale : 'mi geno' utilizza un verbo (genare? genire? genere?) che non fa parte dell'italiano.



Ti sbagli: genare è un verbo italiano eccome, vedi il Treccani
....sempre che basti la presenza di tale verbo nel vocabolario italiano per definirlo come "italiano"; in realtà è un uso regionale dell'italianizzazione di un verbo francese. Il mio esempio puntava a sottolineare il fatto che in piemonte (per lo meno a Torino) si usa con il riflessivo "io *mi *geno", cosa che non è citata invece dal vocabolario, in linea con quanto detto da te per finire/finirla...finirsela


----------



## Odysseus54

giginho said:


> Ti sbagli: genare è un verbo italiano eccome, vedi il Treccani
> ....sempre che basti la presenza di tale verbo nel vocabolario italiano per definirlo come "italiano"; in realtà è un uso regionale dell'italianizzazione di un verbo francese. Il mio esempio puntava a sottolineare il fatto che in piemonte (per lo meno a Torino) si usa con il riflessivo "io *mi *geno", cosa che non è citata invece dal vocabolario, in linea con quanto detto da te per finire/finirla...finirsela



Grammaticalmente allora non c'e' nessun problema - se 'genare' significa imbarazzare o sim., come dice il Treccani, 'mi geno' va benissimo.  Ne ho imparata una di piu', era un verbo che non avevo mai sentito.

Sempre che si capisca che non di dativo etico si tratta, in questo caso, ma di riflessivo.

non

mi mangio un panino

ma

mi lavo


Qualsiasi verbo italiano puo' essere volto al riflessivo, sempre che il significato lo permetta.


----------



## GattoSulTavolo

Odysseus54 said:


> Ora, non credo che un'espressione usata prevalentemente in una delle sottocomunita' di parlanti l'italiano debba , solo per questa sua caratteristica, essere cassata come 'scorretta' o 'non italiana'.  Pensiamo a 'codesto' e 'costi' ', caduti in disuso anche nell'italiano letterario ma ancora usati nel parlato toscano.
> 
> Ma evidentemente c'e' una forte connotazione regionalistica, che spiega da una parte l'orrore espresso da alcuni, e dall'altra la mia incredulita' davanti a questa reazione negativa.



Domanda: esiste una regola che stabilisca quali tipi di verbi ammettono costruzione con pronome personale in funzione affettivo/intensiva?
Perché se una tale regola non esiste, "Quando se la smette?" potrebbe benissimo essere corretto, benché colloquiale e utilizzato solo in alcune zone d'Italia.
Anche se mi suona male .


----------

